# Dewalt 20 volt and Milwaukee 18 volt Cordless Router Comparison



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good job on review. Thanks!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Good review *88*... Nice to get an unsubsidised opinion of both branded models.

I have the *Milwaukee* (with a few extra bells and whistles) so I don't have the luxury of commenting on the *DeWalt*..., however, more than happy with the *red*.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Good job on review. Thanks!
> 
> - BigAl98


Thanks and you're welcome!


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Good review *88*... Nice to get an unsubsidised opinion of both branded models.
> 
> I have the *Milwaukee* (with a few extra bells and whistles) so I don t have the luxury of commenting on the *DeWalt*..., however, more than happy with the *red*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


If not for the dust attachment facing up on the Dewalt which will work better with the circle jig I would have purchased 2 of the red. In any case I am pretty impressed with both as they perform much better than I expected.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking to ditch my top heavy Rigid cordless router. Not to mention its delayed start mechanism is on the fritz and Rigid won't fix or replace it. I mainly want something that I can run one handed for flush trim or round over work. I think you may have just sold me on the red one.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Nice review. I'm probably going to be picking up one of these in the spring. I have invested in both team red and yellow and I have the DW's twin in corded format, I may give that Mkee a go.

Sansoo22
FYI… Milwaukee, Rigid, Ryobi, and Hart are all made by same manufacturer. So if you are not happy with the Rigid, it may be very similar to the Milwaukee.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Thanks for the review. I ve been looking to ditch my top heavy Rigid cordless router. Not to mention its delayed start mechanism is on the fritz and Rigid won t fix or replace it. I mainly want something that I can run one handed for flush trim or round over work. I think you may have just sold me on the red one.
> 
> - sansoo22


You're welcome and hope it works out for you!


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Nice review. I m probably going to be picking up one of these in the spring. I have invested in both team red and yellow and I have the DW s twin in corded format, I may give that Mkee a go.
> 
> Sansoo22
> FYI… Milwaukee, Rigid, Ryobi, and Hart are all made by same manufacturer. So if you are not happy with the Rigid, it may be very similar to the Milwaukee.
> ...


Thanks and hope it works out for you. BTW, they had the Ridgid on display as well and the only thing similar I could see was they are both cordless compact routers with the Milwaukee appearing to be a better designed tool imo.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Nice review. I m probably going to be picking up one of these in the spring. I have invested in both team red and yellow and I have the DW s twin in corded format, I may give that Mkee a go.
> 
> Sansoo22
> FYI… *Milwaukee, Rigid, Ryobi*, and Hart are all made by same manufacturer. So if you are not happy with the Rigid, it may be very similar to the Milwaukee.
> ...


To totally different tolerances and specs… My 1st. preference is Fe*$*tool… but their range is limited.

Thereafter, if I want a seldom used , non-work horse tool I go for *Ryobi*, but if I want to get serious, *Milwaukee* gets my vote.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good review but…...I would have liked to see a comparison of how long they run on one charge.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Thanks for the excellent review!
> 
> - ward63


You're welcome!


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Good review but…...I would have liked to see a comparison of how long they run on one charge.
> 
> - Redoak49


Thanks. For my application run time is not critical however the comparison I read below showed the Dewalt far outperformed the Milwaukee in that category.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

A quick follow up on the Milwaukee after it's first real run….after easing the edges on a project with an 1/8" round over bit for about 10 minutes continuously the entire router got extremely warm bordering on hot. To top it off when I was just about done the bit dropped turning a round over into a bead (not critical on this project as I will just re do it with a 3/16" round over bit). The collet was tight so my guess is the base clamp just needs to be tightened a bit. I can't imagine I had a heavy enough load with a nearly new 1/8" round over bit for it to get this warm (my Dewalt corded compact barely got warm with the same bit and speed) however once it cools down I'm gonna let it run with no load for about 10 minutes to see what happens.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Deleted….. as my comment was redundant after seeing *88*s comparison chart.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Follow up #2
I put some side pressure on the motor while holding the base down and I could see it was not fully secured so I tightened the clamp slightly which solved that issue.

I ran the router for about the same amount of time with no load as well as with the same load again and it didn't get any warmer than my Dewalt corded compact router so not sure what that heating up was all about.

Dust collection is superior to my Dewalt corded compact router however that may be due to the 4 slots in the Dewalt sub base reducing suction right at the bit since both shrouds cover the front opening completely.


----------



## mehloyellow (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the comprehensive review. I decided to buy the Milwaukee. Home Depot has it on "sale" with two 5 amp batteries and charger for $199.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Thanks for the comprehensive review. I decided to buy the Milwaukee. Home Depot has it on "sale" with two 5 amp batteries and charger for $199.
> 
> - mehloyellow


Check out the other *accessories*... they can turn the *Milwaukee* unit into a small workhorse… yes, I am a tad biassed towards it.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Thanks for the comprehensive review. I decided to buy the Milwaukee. Home Depot has it on "sale" with two 5 amp batteries and charger for $199.
> 
> - mehloyellow


Glad my review was useful for you and the more I use this router the more I like not having the cord. BTW, that's the same deal I took advantage of at Home Depot and now I'm trying to decide between the Milwaukee and Dewalt Cordless jig saw since those also have the same deal.


----------

